# water heater transport



## kok328 (Jan 17, 2012)

I know that it is not advisable to transport a refridgerator in the horizontal positiion but, what about a 40 gallon, gas water heater (new in the box)?


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 17, 2012)

kok328 said:


> I know that it is not advisable to transport a refridgerator in the horizontal positiion but, what about a 40 gallon, gas water heater (new in the box)?



I lay them down on there back still in the box all the time.  Paul


----------



## Redwood (Jan 18, 2012)

paul52446m said:


> I lay them down on there back still in the box all the time.  Paul



As do I, The van is not tall enough to transport most water heaters standing up, and I'm not going to put a sunroof in the cargo area of my van.

However, it should be noted that the water heater manufacturers do state to transport them in the upright position only. and the reason for this it in the horizontal position there is an increased strain on the diptube and a risk of it breaking off inside the water heater. Especially if you are travelling on a very rough road with lots of bumps to shock it. I've never been bitten by this yet but it can happen which is reason for their recommendation.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 18, 2012)

The dip tube and anode rod was my main concern.
But as Paul mentioned, lay them down on their back; meaning gas valve up.
All I have to do now is figure out which way is up.


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 18, 2012)

kok328 said:


> The dip tube and anode rod was my main concern.
> But as Paul mentioned, lay them down on their back; meaning gas valve up.
> All I have to do now is figure out which way is up.



I guess maybe i have been lucky for the last 40 years never had a problem, 
 but there is a first time for every thing. So know i guess i would have to say,
 do it at your own risk!!! Paul


----------



## itiswhatitis1 (Jan 29, 2012)

kok328 said:
			
		

> I know that it is not advisable to transport a refridgerator in the horizontal positiion but, what about a 40 gallon, gas water heater (new in the box)?



You don't transport refrigerator horizontal because of the freon. There is no freon in a water heater. Ask the guy at lowe's or home depot


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 29, 2012)

itiswhatitis1 said:


> You don't transport refrigerator horizontal because of the freon. There is no freon in a water heater. Ask the guy at lowe's or home depot



Transporting a refrigerator laying down has nothing to do with the Freon. The 
Freon is spread all through the system under equal pressure. The reason they don't want them laying down is you could lose the oil out of the compressor.
 Some of the oil will go through the system mixed with the Freon when it running
 So if the oil does leave the compressor when laying down, after you fire it up you will get it back. But for a while you are running the compressor low on oil,
 which could damage the compressor. 
 So now you can tell the boys at Lowe's you know the real reason for not laying a   refrigerator down.  
Redwood answered the question about why not to transport a water heater laying down.   Paul


----------



## kok328 (Jan 30, 2012)

The only reason I asked this question is because I have a hard tonneu cover on my pickup and didn't feel like removing it to bring the water heater home.
However, it would be completely foolish/lazy of me to risk damage when I do have the means to transport it without laying it down.
I also didn't want to lay it down right in front of the salesperson, damage the dip tube, gas valve or anode rod and then potentially have to exercise a warranty at a later date.  Commonly known as "pound wise and penny foolish".

As far as the refridgerator, I heard that if for whatever reason you do lay them down, you also stand the risk of the compressor falling off the vibration absorbtion cushions inside the casing.  I also heard that if you do lay them down, you have to let them stand upright for awhile before plugging them in.

I'll have to verify this with the part-time, high school kids at Lowe's.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 30, 2012)

Yep, Lowes Knowes.


----------

